

Famed USS Enterprise Takes Its Final Voyage - pwg
http://www.npr.org/2012/03/10/148375398/famed-uss-enterprise-takes-its-final-voyage

======
fatjokes
"Think they'll build another one?"...

..."Plenty of letters left in the alphabet."

